# i need a bit of help



## Ryujin (May 11, 2004)

hey guys.....im a big nissan fan and ive really been thinking of getting a 350z track stick for my first car....i dont even have my permit....its way too early but i was thinking......many ppl say therell be a newer z out by then.....but from wat i hear.......the z is tuned to perfection and it matches its arch rival the evo 8 so i was wondering wat u guys think of me getting it......i know its early but i was wondering its a good car to start off with......dont get me wrong btw...i know how to drive im only 15 but ive drove from ny to georgia and stuff i have illegal experience driving so its not like just cuz its manual im gonna mess it up....just got little trouble down shifting but i really like the car so i was wondering wat ppl would suggest or say.....thanks again...jazz


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Dude - do you realize what a 350z track costs? How are you gonna afford it in high school? After that, how much do you think insurance will cost? Besides that, a Z is way to much car for you. You need Sentra or something to wreck first before you get a Z. You need to first experience a 85 caprice before you get a Z dude. You need to get something that you wont do high school stunts in.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

For your age a 350Z is going to be to much. I know that there are kids out their who can handle them but for a first car its not a good idea. I would say get a beater to drive around maybe an old 240SX to get used to rear wheel drive then when your 17 or 18 reevaluate the situation and then get the 350Z. I know your going to do crazy crap your not even 16 so no matter how well you drive your going to do stupid stunts. I have already heard of 3 kids wrecking 350Zs and injuring other people so I would say stay away from the 350Z for now.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

Personally I would get an enthusist.. get your self some nicer rims and upgrade to stop tech brakes and you got a Z that costs the same that has better wheels and brakes


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

my friend on the board is 17 and he got a Z. Some really good memories in that car. He had no problems with it. Its all about your level of maturity.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I would suggest a RWD car to screw up first. I've been driving around town since I was 12 (small town hehe) but still once I bought my 300ZX Turbo I have scared the shit out of myself a couple times. You want to get a brand new car knowing that most teenagers wreck them before they are 21 and you aren't even old enough to work yet? 

But in another case your family might be rich and don't care


----------



## Smoked (Feb 4, 2004)

Hmm, I have both a 04 350Z Touring and a 04 SE-R Spec V. With a few mods on the Spec, the Spec is definitely more fun. Also I blew by a 350Z that was relatively accelerating (no it wasn't a race but I had fun) in my Spec. With Tein Basics, Grippier tires and a few mods, I/H/P/BS/MM, you'll have a great handling car with more than adequate power that is great in the rain. Also you can practice modding in that car. My 350Z is a garage queen that is being torn apart to install the GReddy TT now and will remain so for a few months since I have no free time to work on it. You can probably buy an 02 Spec with about 40,000 miles for 9,000 or less. Definitely affordable and fun.


----------

